
How to cut homelessness in the world's priciest cities - edward
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/12/18/how-to-cut-homelessness-in-the-worlds-priciest-cities
======
shams93
In LA nothing has been done since I was born it just gets worse and worse but
ultimately the homeowners and landlords control the government and you'll see
any change over their dead bodies. In California high taxes make it such that
most jobs no longer provide enough income to pay rent or purchase a home I
work 2 jobs and most of my income goes to pay taxes and back taxes if not for
my mom I'd be homeless myself but I moved back home.

